# LGB Tender with Sound and LGB Stainz 2020



## navihawk (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have an LGB Stainz from a starter kit that was made back in 1986. I've been wanting to buy a Stainz with sound but the prices are just too high. Yesterday I found a good deal on a powered coal tender and bought it. LGB 69572

Its still in the mail system and has not made it to me yet so I haven't been able to mess around with it. I'm a bit confused though on a few things. Looking at the documentation for this coal tender that I have found on the internet, it looks like I have to plug something into the Locomotive from the tender. My stainz is so old though that it only has the two electrical ports for lights. Will this coal tender work with my Stainz?


----------



## navihawk (Jun 10, 2012)

Also, my setup is all analog. No DCC. I'm hoping I can just attach it to the back of the Stainz and it will work as advertised with no issue.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There was an adapter cable made by LGB that had the 2 plugs for the engine and the special 100mm connector for the tender you purchased.
We make these for customers at Train-Li if you can not find one.
The tender has DCC capability, you would need to add a 55021 per the LGB instructions to convert this loco with no wiring changes.

SO, it will work with your Stainz engine without the power cable, the cable just gives both units the advantage of more power pickups and is the only way I run my engine/tender combinations.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

If it is like my powered tender you will also need track magnets to activate the bell and whistle functions.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Forgot to mention magnets and the standard is right rail magnet is whistle/horn and left rail magnet is bell.


----------



## navihawk (Jun 10, 2012)

Dan Pierce said:


> There was an adapter cable made by LGB that had the 2 plugs for the engine and the special 100mm connector for the tender you purchased.
> We make these for customers at Train-Li if you can not find one.
> The tender has DCC capability, you would need to add a 55021 per the LGB instructions to convert this loco with no wiring changes.
> 
> SO, it will work with your Stainz engine without the power cable, the cable just gives both units the advantage of more power pickups and is the only way I run my engine/tender combinations.


I don't understand how adding the cable gives more power picks ups? The tender has two small holes in the back which would provide power to the lights in my passenger cars. Since the tender already has two skates like the Stainz unit it picks up power here and provides it to the drive motor and light outlet. 

What is the purpose of the cable between the Loco and the tender? I have since read and found some info about it syncs the locos together so they can run at the same speed. But this sounds like more of a DCC setup. I am all analog and have no desire to be DCC. 

If I run the tender without the cable in analog , will there be any undesirable effects?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The cable just allows both the engine and tender to have 12 total power pickups each.
And since the engine has a tire on one wheel. it really helps the engine have better power pickup. This has nothing to do with syncing the speed.
And if there is a small area of no power contact, without the cable only unit will work and the other stalls which creates excessive wheel wear.

I would never run 2 engines together without having a power cable connect both.


----------



## navihawk (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok, Thank you for that information. That makes total sense now that you explained the significance of the power pickups being leveraged from both locos. I am assuming the tender comes with a cable............ I hope but from reading your comments I don't think so??

If it does come with a cable, couldn't I just use the cable that comes with the tender and then on the Stainz end of the cable, just solder on two of the existing style electrical connectors? Or am I wrong?

Might have to get with Train Li


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately there are 2 types of connectors that LGB used over the years.
The 2020 has 2 round jacks (holes) that a plug (pin) on a cable plugs into.
Your tender has the other type of connector which is the small dual pin 100mil connector. The matching plug is polarized/keyed to fit in only one way.
The cable that came with the tender has the same connector on each end, you need a cable with different connectors on one end.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

There is no need to connect them. It does help with power pickups since both the engine and tender will share each others power pickups. But on good clean track it will be a moot point. The tender should have NO traction tires, all of the LGB tenders I have serviced, unless the owner modified them, do not have traction tires. This is so it can slip some if it tries to push the engine. No two motors will run exactly the same speed, so something needs to give. By not having a traction tire on the powered tender, it will slip a bit if needed. You will be just fine running without the power connector, but if you can build up the adapter, from the 2 round plugs to the tenders newer style plug, it will only help and not hurt. I believe LGB offered an adapter cable at one time. My 2020 and its tender have run with no connection for 15+ years, no problems and this is both outdoors and indoors. MIke


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, the stainz with the traction tire at low speeds will stutter at a switch with a plastic frog as the side with the tire will get no power pickup. This is due to the tire not transferring power and the 'good' wheel and slider being on the plastic frog. This does occur and when running the powered tender, you get gear strain.
This has nothing to do with clean track.

The Aristo 90 degree crossover will make this occur for sure!!

The cable costs much less than a set of gears and is easy to install compared to changing the gears on the 2020!!


----------

